# COLNAGO MEXICO 1986



## Jesper (May 1, 2020)

Nuovo Mexico with "Profil" grooved tubing. Thought I had a better photo, but this will have to do for now. Pretty much CAMPY Super/Nuovo Record, with "C" Record brake levers, and Cobalto calipers. Cinelli cockpit, San Marco Regal saddle, Mavic Open Pro rims.




Heck, it doesn't even have the correct wheel on the front; wonder what I was doing that day. Definitely was not using the front brakes! Pedals are off since I use them on various bikes.


----------



## PfishB (May 1, 2020)

Very nice.  I have a '94 Master Light I'm rather fond of.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 2, 2020)

you have a bunch to show off there - looking forward to more photos


----------



## HPL (May 12, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> you have a bunch to show off there - looking forward to more photos



Here you go, put back to "as built" version; ridden with LOOK clipless pedals and Mavic Open Pro clinchers. Tried to show details to help others for frame identification purposes.
 "Profil" 2 "groove" top tube, 4 "groove" down tube.
Campy Dropouts
Campy Super Record: Front/Rear derailleurs, Crankset (54/42), BB, and Headset
Campy Superleggera Pedals
Campy Record: Hubs, Seat Post (single bolt)
Campy "C" Record Brake Levers (aero set-up
Campy Cobalto Brake Calipers w/Campy sintered pads
Campy Victory Shift Levers
Campy Binder Bolt
Christophe Toes Cages and Straps
San Marco Regal Girardi Saddle (w/"scales" pattern)
Cinelli: 1R Stem, Giro d'Italia Bar
Silva Bar wrap (diamond pattern)
Regina: Extra Oro Freewheel (13,14,15,17,19,21), Oro Chain
F.i.R. Siriurs Rims (tubs)
Vittoria Tires (tubs 28"x 23 mm)
Elite Bottle Cage (have Campy '80s aero bottle/cage not mounted)


----------



## HPL (May 12, 2020)

More photos of '86 Colnago Nouvo Mexico






















Thanks to @Jesper (sorry to steal your thunder) for letting go of this frame at a very reasonable cost. He's been doing this a lot longer than I have and knows how to finish a bike. Can't wait to see what he's done with some of my "cast off" frames and bikes. I only changed saddle (better condition, but same model), rims (had new ones, but built on same type hubs; use the Mavics I got with it to ride on), straps (had better new ones).


----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2020)

Fabulous!


----------



## PfishB (May 13, 2020)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Jesper (May 13, 2020)

HPL said:


> Thanks to @Jesper (sorry to steal your thunder) for letting go of this frame at a very reasonable cost. He's been doing this a lot longer than I have and knows how to finish a bike. Can't wait to see what he's done with some of my "cast off" frames and bikes. I only changed saddle (better condition, but same model), rims (had new ones, but built on same hubs), straps (had better new ones).



No problem Howard, thanks for the honorable mention. Still looks good, and I couldn't find my photos from before the move and when you got it, so glad you threw some out there; bike fit you better than me anyways. Good job on the wheel build; did you do it or have them done? Surprised you didn't throw on some panto'd parts, I know the stem could be better than what I had when I put it together.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2020)

thanks - that's prettier than Lou's Tommasini


----------



## HPL (May 13, 2020)

Hello Jesper,
Didn't know what your schedule was like given the medical situation. I had the wheels built for me, I haven't graduated to that level yet and I wanted them done right. I would have been irritated if l trashed those "new" rims. I need to practice on some old stuff; l have done a couple steel rims. PM me your schedule, maybe we can share a beer at a distance.


----------

